# [HELP] Camera For Taking Machinery Pictures.



## TheHumanBot (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello,
I'm looking to buy a camera under 5k which will be used to click images of Machinery parts and office work.
doesn't need any extra outstanding image quality just like home users features simple point and click thing.

Thanks.


----------

